# Animazement 2011 - Any Furs Going?



## AlexDachshund (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello fellow North Carolinian furs! Does anyone around the Raleigh, NC area plan on going to Animazement 2011 this year? Given, yes it's an _anime_ con, not a fur con, but I've seen a lot of furs go to it, and I'll definitely be going and suiting it up there! It's going to be my first ever convention that I am attending and I am so excited! c:

Does anyone plan on going and/or fursuiting? Maybe we can all meet up at some place at the hotel and have some fun!

Post if you plan on going! :3

Here is the website:
http://animazement.org/


----------



## Aero (Feb 14, 2011)

i might go but not as a fur.  *sigh*  I do not have a fursuit


----------



## AlexDachshund (Feb 14, 2011)

Awww too bad! I'm going to be suiting the whole time and maybe I'll run into you! c:


----------



## Aero (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ that be cool   how far away you live?


----------



## AlexDachshund (Feb 14, 2011)

About 5-6 hours away from Raleigh. Southern NC. ^_^


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 11, 2011)

I'll be there again! *squeak*

Suiters and non-suiters alike are encouraged to attend the con's unofficial Furry get-together. We'll be meeting at 5:00 PM on Saturday in the Convention Center's main lobby (where you pick up your badges). We'll get pictures of everyone's suits and then enjoy dinner together! Look for a fluffy Border Collie (me) and a calico cat (Acme) at the con! :3


----------



## AlexDachshund (May 11, 2011)

Okay, I'll spread the news and let the other people know about the meet-up. I'm a tan dachshund with floppy ears and emo hair, I shouldn't be too hard to find!


----------



## culmor30 (May 27, 2011)

I'll be there, but I already met (and hugged) most of you at precon :3

Unfortunately I don't have a suit, so I'll just be all boring and fleshy :c


----------

